# 1984 Audi 4000; engine swap or ideas for 1.8?



## radoracer (Apr 22, 2002)

Hey, I have an 1984 4000 with the solid lifter 1.8 liter. I was wondering what other engine would bolt right up. i was thinking about the 2.2 5 cylinder. How much more power would that give me? Any other better motors than that? Thanks. 
Also My 1.8 seems to have a dual downpipe, what exhaust manifold will work with my engine and down pipe, its cracked in a couple places (thats assuming I keep the 1.8). Thanks.


----------



## delta v (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: 1984 Audi 4000; engine swap or ideas for 1.8? (radoracer)*

check out http://www.audiworld.com --has technical info on all audi models since 1980. i believe the NA 2.2L 10v is around 115 HP, and a little more torque. the NA 2.2L 20v is 167HP, 158 FtLbs, but those are rare. turbo 2.2L 10v has ~160 HP? which can easily be raised close to 200HP, while the turbo 20v has ~220 HP, which can go up to more than 300HP, but those engines are very rare and expensive. 
I believe that the turbo 10v is a common swap--using an MC series engine. search the archives at http://www.audifans.com of people have done this swap in 4000's and 80/90's


[Modified by delta v, 8:10 AM 6-2-2002]


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: 1984 Audi 4000; engine swap or ideas for 1.8? (radoracer)*

If you're going the 5-cylinder route you should get a parts car. You'll need the tranny, the subframe and front section. The radiator sits differently as well. Your other option could be a 2.0 from an A80, 1.8T from A4/Passat or 2.0-16V from a early 90's Jetta/Passat.


----------



## delta v (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: 1984 Audi 4000; engine swap or ideas for 1.8? (PerL)*

wouldnt there be problems with engine alignment with jetta/passat 16v donor car? or would it be possible--im curious


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: 1984 Audi 4000; engine swap or ideas for 1.8? (delta v)*

Your best bang for the buck would be the Turbo swap (MC motor from a 5000 I believe). You can swap everything from the donor car and you don't need to do any guesswork with wiring or major fabrication.
If you do the VW 2L 16V (which isn't going to change your power as much as you think), you will have your work cut out for you with wiring and accessories (alternator, battery location, exhaust, etc.).


----------

